# 72 ford 3000



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

Had to drain the rear axle to change the PTO seal and decided to change the oil. What weight oil goes in the rear axle? The manual isn't real clear on this and just gives me a code number.

Also

There are 2 steel lines that go into the rear axle, one big one small they are located behind the brake linkage. How are those line attached? Are they just pressed in with a O-ring. The bigger line is leaking and I thought I would fix it while I have the oil drained out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The same oil goes into both the transmission and rear differential: Ford/NH 134D or equivalent Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF). You can get UTF at a Tractor Supply store, Wal-Mart, Auto parts stores, etc. 

The big line is the suction line and is pressed in place with an o-ring seal. The small line is high pressure line and is bolted into place.


----------



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

ok thanks, I'll try prying the line out


----------

